# Baby food



## Bugmankeith (Jan 30, 2015)

Does anyone feed their mantids chicken or beef baby food? They are high in protein, and especially for pregnant females really give a nutrition boost to produce larger ootheca.

I've also used it for feeding weaker or injured nymphs that weren't catching as much prey as needed, the extra protein kept them full and the energy to keep hunting so they were able to grow.

Males a day before mating benefit from it too.

A mantis has caught a hummingbird so chicken is just more fat but same thing.


----------



## Sticky (Jan 30, 2015)

I like this! I will try it sometime if I have a weakling or a mantis getting ready to mate or lay an ooth.


----------



## Bugmankeith (Jan 30, 2015)

Just make sure no lemon juice or garlic is an ingredient, find the plain flavor I think it's stage 2 brand Beech Nut.

I put the baby food in a cup with a dab of water so it's like a smoothie texture, and then smear it on the mouth with a toothpick. Give the mantis water after so the baby food doesn't crust on the mouth.


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 30, 2015)

Bugmankeith said:


> Does anyone feed their mantids chicken or beef baby food? They are high in protein, and especially for pregnant females really give a nutrition boost to produce larger ootheca.
> 
> I've also used it for feeding weaker or injured nymphs that weren't catching as much prey as needed, the extra protein kept them full and the energy to keep hunting so they were able to grow.
> 
> ...


Ive never given them baby food but have given them deli chicken, cat food, watermelon and cherries, and roast lolSome will eat it, others wont... Some seem repulsed, others think of it as a nice meal


----------



## idologrl (Jan 31, 2015)

I never thought of that


----------



## LAME (Jan 31, 2015)

I've often wondered myself if feeding a mantis baby food/fresh deli chicken/turkey..ect was alright but never wanted to risk loosing a favorite... Guess it makes since after seeing the hummingbird video on natgeo and the web.

How many members I wonder actually feed their mantids meats... Curiosity =|


----------



## mrskatix (Feb 1, 2015)

When I was doing research on mantids I kept reading that with the exception of honey they would only eat living things (well except for the psycho Budwings who will seriously eat ANYTHING) and within that only things that moved. I wouldn't have even thought to try feeding stuff like that but now I suppose I'll try it


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 1, 2015)

yea, never heard a better description on the bud wings!


----------



## idologrl (Feb 1, 2015)

I bought some this evening and fed one of my weak idolos. I added distilled water and she really liked it. Thanks for the info!


----------



## LAME (Feb 1, 2015)

No kidding??... Do update with progress when possible.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 2, 2015)

You know I always chuckle when someone brings up baby food, but it probably would have made things easier for me with my one girl that had a deformed mouth and could only eat soft food. I used to mush up crickets and other insects for her. :chef:


----------



## Bugmankeith (Feb 6, 2015)

idologrl said:


> I bought some this evening and fed one of my weak idolos. I added distilled water and she really liked it. Thanks for the info!


Glad to hear it has helped!


----------



## Bugmankeith (May 12, 2015)

Bumping this


----------



## Jay (May 13, 2015)

Bugmankeith said:


> Does anyone feed their mantids chicken or beef baby food? They are high in protein, and especially for pregnant females really give a nutrition boost to produce larger ootheca.
> 
> I've also used it for feeding weaker or injured nymphs that weren't catching as much prey as needed, the extra protein kept them full and the energy to keep hunting so they were able to grow.
> 
> ...


Quite a thought. Perhaps babyfood with pollen would be an ideal meal for gravid females? (=


----------



## Bugmankeith (May 13, 2015)

Jay said:


> Quite a thought. Perhaps babyfood with pollen would be an ideal meal for gravid females? (=


It worked for my female, but really any mantis can benefit from it, Gravid females just much more or pre mating perhaps to spare the male.


----------



## mantisman 230 (May 14, 2015)

hmm curious, I do believe that it can have benefits, as well as drawbacks, mantids almost exclusively eat invertebrate prey, which has far less fat than vertebrate tissues, so if fed too much animal protein, it may result in health issues, so only sparingly would this be good


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2015)

Should I feed my pregnant female baby food?


----------



## Danny. (May 27, 2015)

Jon said:


> Should I feed my pregnant female baby food?


No, feed flying prey.


----------



## Sticky (May 28, 2015)

Jon said:


> Should I feed my pregnant female baby food?


You can if you want, I would think the extra interaction between the two of you would be beneficial and also another way of playing together.


----------



## Danny. (May 29, 2015)

Sticky said:


> You can if you want, I would think the extra interaction between the two of you would be beneficial and also another way of playing together.


Feed a varied diet of flying insects no need for baby food. Beneficial how? Mantids don't play and you run the risk of injury, stress by handling her.


----------



## MantidBro (May 29, 2015)

i handle my mantids all the time, it doesnt stress them out or injure them.


----------



## LAME (Jun 3, 2015)

I 2nd that... I handle mine all the time as well. Ive never had any issues with injuries nor stress. Actually if you want honesty, my favorite female griffin mantis enjoys coming out and will come running at me when she catches a glimpse of my hand. Same with many of my past favorites, the more interaction your mantid(s) get with you the less it sees you as a threat.

Same with many wild life forms, you show it love and affection. Less of a threat you become.

My girlfriend has a pet squirrel (yes, a wild squirrel.) she's had now for 10 years.

Ive got a test: If you can find a location of natives in your area. Go out and collect 2 specimens. House them separately but give one daily attention for 1 week (taking it out, interacting, offer honey, roam house plants.) while only giving the other its necessities (food,water,enough room.) and see which is more likely to come out to the sight of your hand at the end of the week, rather than flee for its life like in the wild.


----------



## MantidBro (Jun 3, 2015)

LAME said:


> I 2nd that... I handle mine all the time as well. Ive never had any issues with injuries nor stress. Actually if you want honesty, my favorite female griffin mantis enjoys coming out and will come running at me when she catches a glimpse of my hand. Same with many of my past favorites, the more interaction your mantid(s) get with you the less it sees you as a threat.
> 
> Same with many wild life forms, you show it love and affection. Less of a threat you become.
> 
> ...


Thats exactly right

I had an adult tenodera that id raised... A complete sweetheart.

I go out and catch a wild adult... Im being pinched and given the defense pose every two seconds. They definitely learn to trust you. Theyre not mindless, they actually learn quite quickly.


----------



## Vespertino (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm guessing baby food will also help with a mismolted mantis that doesn't seem to have much appetite? All I can get it to eat is a few bites of bug guts, then she looses interest and tries to climb up on my hand. I'm trying to get her/him (I can't tell yet) to eat more, in order to hurry along the next molt and hopefully correct the many deformities. If all it wants is a few mouthfuls I'm hoping to find better food with more nutritional bang for the buck.


----------



## Sticky (Jun 21, 2015)

Try milk. I kept my adult mantis Sticky alive just fine with it. My uncle used it with his mantids and they grew up beautifully. You can mix some honey and bee pollen in it to give it extra food value.


----------



## Vespertino (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you! I will give that a try as well.


----------

